# Suicidal Crab



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

So i know crayfish will eat the crabs, but since i dont have my 55 set up yet right now 2 red claw crabs are in m y sump filter with my blue crayfish. This morning i woke up to one crab in the crayfish section. Then i received my package of plants from an awesome forum member, JRman83 they rock!!!, added them to my 2 tanks and wouldnt you know mr crab decided to go visting the crayfish again. Im 1/2 tempted to shut off my plant light so my crayfish will come out and see the intruder. Right now the 10g they are in is kinda crowded. 3 ghost shrimp, 2 red claw crabs and 1 blue crayfish. Cant wait to get my floors done.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Crabs and crays will go anywhere and everywhere you give them the chance to get to, including out of the tank and into the next room before dying.

I would just let the little dude chill with the cray and wait for an epic battle.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm just going the epic battle comes or in favor if the $30 cray and not the $1.99 crab. I've been feedung the cray zucchini to keep em happy and not hungry. So far the 3 remainig ghost shrimp, don't seem afraid of him so we will see. If it happens when im in the room I may just hafta record it.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ha the music from the epic Spock and Cptn. Kirk fight just started playing in my head.

*pc


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Who would be kirk and who would be spock? Hmmm...for the prefight it would hafta be "Final Countdown"


----------

